# Grrrr. Alfine tensioner



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I was so happy with how my alfine hub was working on my 28" concept mtb (700x45), that I decided to lace the hub up into a nice Mavic 819 tubeless 26" rim so I could test the hub on an honest mountain bike. Something working on a toy bike is very different from it working on real trail weapon.

Things went just fine with my 50mm chainline setup until I got to setting up the gorgeous Alfine chain tensioner. Fu$k! The widest chainline it will do is 45mm and it starts at 41mm. WTF? Now I have to hack something together while the alfine unit sits on the bench.

I guess that I should just put sliders on all my bikes. Dang.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Try this:
http://www.forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Peter I assume you've seen the fix-me-up program right? If for some reason you haven't check here. I've used it quite a few time with IG hubs that have a variety of cog sizes and it works great. Tensioners just suck, though I have a had to use them on occasion.


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

I see 42mm for the hub chainline, but the Alfine crank comes in a single guard with a 42.7mm chainline and a double guard with a 49.2mm chainline.

What crank are you using? Can you shim it slightly to get back that 0.7mm?

Shimano uses a spacer to modulate the chainline.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

SLX crank on middle ring. That's 50mm. I could go in more with a shim, but I'd hate to do that. I just think that it's crazy that the Alfine hub is 135mm, but the system won't do a 50mm chainline.


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree. Seems weird to spec the hub at 42mm and have a single guard crank that is slightly outboard at 42.7mm and a double guard crank that is an additional 6.5mm outboard. 

That being said, how bad is the chainline at 50mm? It is only 0.8mm further outboard from Shimano's max (double guard crank). 

Oh well, Shimano rules and we simply follow or improvise. 

Assuming you aren't using the Shimano Press-fit bearings, I have had good luck with the Wheels Manufacturing BB/Cassette spacers.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I flipped the sprocket so the dish is out, that gives a 47mm chainline, then, with an outboard bearing BB 68/73mm you can remove one spacers from the right side of the BB and have a 47mm CL.


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks for the info.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I ordered my Alfine last Friday, can't wait! Hopefully it comes before the economy fully implodes!

Drew


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

As pursuiter said, flip the sprocket so it's dished out, then use a salsa tensioner as they have enough adjustment to reach far enough, no problems with a standard set up at the front, just make sure you have a 19mm cone spanner to put enough tension on the tensioner and you'll have to tension it down even though up looks cooler otherwise (and why else would we do anything to a bike?) the chain hits the cable guide.

Thankfully i'm building a frame with horizontals now so i can put the tensioner in the bin, just waiting for a slotted disc mount

matt


----------

